
Show HN: Build web based SQLite apps and compile to a single HTML file - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
I am building a Visual basic 6 style app builder lets you build an app and
then email it to someone as a HTML file. They get a fully working SQL app
which they can can comment on. Ideal for small prototypes!

~~~
zubairq
Why the downvote by the way?

~~~
zubairq
Please downvote more, I deserve it. Oh, and I guess this helped me figure out
who has been mailing excrement to me now. I'll leave it in the hands of the
police now.

